# Worried about white stringy discharge...is it normal?



## Diggydog

hey ladies an TMI question for you all,

The past couple of days i noticed my discharge had gone slimey like i could strecth it between my fingers.It was completly clear.

Now yesterday i noticed little white 'bits' in my Vagina they wipe away and it has no smell. I thought maybe it was thrush but i have no pain, itching or burning and its not like pictures ive seen on google of thrush!:shrug:

Just now i took another look and wiped away a 1cm size glob of this white stringy stuff out. Now im worried what it could be? is it just normal discharge thickened up for some reason or could it be something more serious?

Thanks for listening. x


----------



## 2016

I don't know what it is...but I have it too on and off so if it's not normal them neither am I! :rofl: I think this heat is drying out my foof so it's less creamy more stringy.


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun all i can say is i had something similar (not the stringy stuff) thought it was thrush, but no itching burning etc, but it continued for a few days then got itching and burning it was thrush, sometimes you can get all the signs of thrush and the obvious itching and burning can appear later on.


----------



## GossipGirl

I had the stringy discharge a few weeks ago, it lasted a while and then went but I've heard loads that you get more discharge when pregnant anyway so I didn't think anything of it. Not sure what the white bits are though, maybe good to go see your doctor just to let them know what you've seen down there


----------



## Agiboma

i get this all the time


----------



## EHM

I think its common and i've looked it up and apparently you get more discharge when your pregnant. I've noticed loads more.


----------



## veganmum2be

i get this. never thought of it as not normal, as its clear/white with no odour.
the heat makes it worse.
gross itsn't it!? :lol:


----------



## jennieandbump

i get this too never thought anything of it x


----------



## Diggydog

Thanks girls very reassuring to hear! :hugs:

Yes this is odourless, i googled it too and seems to be normal. i just paniced as it was stringy.

x


----------



## mamaofthree

Mine is jelly like and super stretchy...and also not always white, sometimes a yellowy/green colour (soz if tmi) but have had it with all four of my pregnacies, and had loads of swabs last time thinking there must be an infection, but nope just the hormones! 

Generally if it smells bad, is unusual for you, or causes excess irritation the it may be an infection, but still not always....pregnancy causes some strange changes!

Try canesten cream if you thinkl it may be thrush as this is fine, sometimes the doc will prescribe the pessary but you cannot buy it over the counter if preg...also natural yog helps matain natural flora....otherwise if its bothering ya get a swab done to reassure you. x x x x


----------



## Prinny

Some people would say this type of discharge is normal whilst others wouldn't...if it was me i would go to my GP and get some thrush cream and the pessary just incase it is thrush so i can stop it before it gets worse...if you take it and you don't have thrush nothing bad would happen if you get what i mean...but yes in pregnancy it is "normal" to experience different types of discharge i have heard women saying they had orange or green discharge and they didn't seem to have any infection..so just to be safe i would take the pessary and the cream


----------

